# Ancient history: Series 1 (HDR212) and U-verse



## GreenLantern (Sep 28, 2002)

hi, i am still happily using an HDR212 as a DVR-only--i do not subscribe to service and i am happy with that. i just got U-verse and intended to record via s-video input on the TiVo but that option is not available--System Info says my Source Input is Coax RF in and Program Source is Cable without Converter box. how can i get s-video as a choice for recording? 

1) will running guided setup let me choose to use s-video as a recording source? alternatively, can i get a U-verse channel line-up? is it either/or, or can i get both? i've only ever had analog cable and i haven't run setup for, like, 4 years, which leads to my next question

2) i think i recall from way-back-when that upgrading software versions would turn the unit into a brick until i subscribed to service. or maybe it would lose 30-second skip, i don't really remember. anyway, i am on software version 1.3.0-04-037-000. will upgrading software versions prevent me from using it as a standalone DVR? if so, isn't there some trick about pulling the phone line at a certain point during setup to prevent the software download?

3) i intended to use s-video input for recording (changing channels manually) but i've been reading about using an IR blaster to control the Motorola VIP1200 box. apparently i need (a) the channel line-up (question 1) and new firmware that contains some codes to control the Moto box. if i do have to prevent the software upgrade (question 2), will i not get the firmware upgrade and thus cannot use the IR blaster) (i'd have to buy a blaster, i long ago lost the one with the HDR212)

4) this has nothing to do with U-verse, but i though i'd ask... is there a way to clear scheduled recordings that are in the past? e.g. i scheduled a recording for Friday 2/24 (TWO YEARS AGO!) and lost power during the record time so it wasn't recorded and it's been hanging around on the To Do List ever since. i have a few others, too. i used to clear them by changing the date but i lost shell access on my last upgrade and can't do that anymore

sorry for all the questions, thanks for any help!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to at least repeat guided setup to change for box, to use s-video. You can probably get the Uverse lineup; but no guide data. You will get the IRDB update as part of GS, which will have the Uverse IR code.

If you do get a software update that turns your unit into a doorstop, you can call Tivo support and have the "Can record" flag applied to your unit.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Not to lead the OP on a wild goose chase but I remember reading about utility that lets you add channels into your lineup. One option was to add a channel that was s-video based. I think it was on the New Zealand Tivo forum?


----------



## GreenLantern (Sep 28, 2002)

so i ran Guided Setup this morning on my Philips HDR212 unsubbed unit with ver 1.3 software and upgraded 160GB disk. i chose *cable with a box* and it downloaded some data, did some importing and indexing, then i selected a local phone number. after that i got an empty white screen that flickered, then "Your recorder is starting up" screen, then "Almost there" screen, then it put me back into Guided Setup. this now happens continuously (but it doesn't always import/index any data).

i tried *Antenna* and it goes ahead and makes the (2-3 hrs) Program Call. i tried *Satellite with Cable* and the satellite part works but when it hits the cable part it does the white-screen restart as above.

1) is there a way to tell it to use cable and not get into this loop?

2) what might cause this? did the drive upgrade screw something up? the DST switch this morning causing a clock sync problem (i never applied and DST patches)?

3) if i ever do get out of this and if the software upgrades from 1.3 to 3.0 will it kill my disk upgrade because 3.0 doesn't have LBA support?

thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Choose Antenna only. Let it complete the call to get the latest software version, then you can repeat guided setup for cable with box.


----------

